# Any suggestions for symphonies by Gossec?



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The French Rococo composer Gossec is someone I'm starting to get into. Any favorite symphonies I should try first?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

There are a couple of excellent recordings approved by HarpsichordConcerto.  The second item pictured below might be one to start off with.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks! Apparently just saying "Thanks" was too short a message for TC to take so I'm writing a longer sentence to say THANKS.


----------

